# Does anyone own a big eyed tree frog?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as the title says?


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

how big is big? i have 2 but i would class them as medium. why d'you ask?


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

big eyed as in big EYES, i think FG meant! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

redeyedanny said:


> big eyed as in big EYES, i think FG meant! lol


hehe its just we saw some on a website and they looked amazing!!! theer was also a milk frog which was amazingly cute!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

theres some milk frogs at my local
they are pretty cool arent they lol:smile:
:grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe so so so sso so sweet!


----------



## Rsmith4040 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 2 big eyed tree frogs. They are extremely cute to look at, and very interesting to observe. The male calls every night, and is quite active, but the female often buries herself in soil for a few days at a time. If you keep them be sure to keep them with some soil as they love to burrow. One of the best looking tree frogs, in my opinion.


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Rsmith4040 said:


> I have 2 big eyed tree frogs. They are extremely cute to look at, and very interesting to observe. The male calls every night, and is quite active, but the female often buries herself in soil for a few days at a time. If you keep them be sure to keep them with some soil as they love to burrow. One of the best looking tree frogs, in my opinion.



they are impressive, I have to admit! and the milk frogs are amazing too... 

this is a great photo of some amazing frogs...

(disclaimer: he just got these frogs and knows not to handle them under normal circumstances, but was putting them into their new vivs)


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we have a pair of big eyed/vermiculated tree frogs, very interesting, lots of calling and the male is very active and our female buries herself a lot too.










Mason


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i thought they all had big eyes???:grin1:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

just out of curiosity, how much do milk frogs sell for?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i didnt know you had them!!!!!!!!!!! unfair!!! tell sami that mr lister isnt really getting any better *cries*


quixotic_axolotl said:


> we have a pair of big eyed/vermiculated tree frogs, very interesting, lots of calling and the male is very active and our female buries herself a lot too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

the amazonian milk frogs ive seen for about £35 in shops, so a little less than that online id have thought. I was actually going to get milks instead of whites, but theyre not so attractive as adults, they lose alot of the contrast and go greyer, and get bobbly like a toad


----------

